
Show HN: I built this reusable Auth Server to handle logins/signups to save time - ngduc
https://github.com/authui/authui-server
======
kostarelo
I only see code about Post and Users. Where's the actual login/register logic?

Also, how's the JWT token is being transferred to the main app? More
information on that would be great I think to include in your README.

~~~
ngduc
Hi kostarelo, The auth logic is here - [https://github.com/authui/authui-
server/blob/master/src/type...](https://github.com/authui/authui-
server/blob/master/src/types/Mutation.ts) After calling the login api, it will
respond with a token which contains a valid userId. I am updating the Readme.
Thanks.

------
edoceo
Is this like a stand alone auth system? (eg
[https://github.com/openthc/sso](https://github.com/openthc/sso) ) or must it
be embedded in app?

~~~
ngduc
It can be both. a Login component (template) can be embedded or user can
implement their own component and connect to AuthUI endpoints.

------
karmakaze
package.json says "license": "MIT"

Would be nice to have an explicit LICENSE file.

~~~
ngduc
Added. Thanks karmakaze!

------
ngduc
Any feedback or suggestion is welcome! Thanks.

